# Blown out highlights on Stone Beads



## snailtrail1984 (Mar 19, 2014)

First off, thanks for taking time to read and reply.

I do all of the product photography for dakotastones.com

I have been mildly successful in my endeavors, but recently, we're trying to step up or photos to a more professional level. I don't have any real formal photo training.

You'll notice that many of my photo's have a highlight spot that is totally blown out. We are trying to get rid of this highlight spot without having to photoshop every photo. We recently bought a diffusion gel and stand to hold it, but my feeling is that my light is simply too powerful its 300W tungeston and no matter how far I back it up, it still produces a huge reflection spot.

My boss purchased this light: 30W 500 LED Portable Photo Photography Lighting Light Panel with Mount Bracket | eBay

It seems like it might be a good option. My question is, do you think this light will help with this issue? 

I'll include some images of my setup as well:


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2014)

There's a number of things that you can do.  First, move the light closer.  MUCH closer and reduce the intensity.  The farther away a light source is, the harsher it is.  If it's just a regular incandescent light, you can rig up a dimmer very easily.  Next add a scond laryer of diffusion material, separated from the first by an inch or two, and then make some flags of heavy black card and use them to use block some of the hightlight, and lastly a polarizing filter may help to improve colour/saturation and reduce highlights.  As for the LED light, if it's dimmable it should work.


----------



## snailtrail1984 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I guess thats the issue I'm having. I cannot dim my current light. I will wait and see what kind of results i can get with the LED.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 19, 2014)

you could turn the ight upside down and point it at the ceiling


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> you could turn the ight upside down and point it at the ceiling



That might sound like a bad idea, but it will accomplish something very important: it will make your light source BIG. The issue you're having here is that the light source is small...wayyyyyy too small, in relation to the clipboard full of polished stones. They are smooth and reflective and curved...the weird highlights are coming from a light source that is simply wayyyy too small, and also the light fixture itself is far too close to your diffusing panel, which is why the reflections look so irregular--there's a hot spot, and then that tapers into a diffuse highlight.

Moving the light fixture farther from the diffuser will soften the light and smooth-out the hotspot; adding a second diffusing panel will further soften the light, and ought to help even it out. BUT...it's STILL a skinny, long light source. You ant something BIG, like the side of a door, or larger.

I am guessing you want a nice, big broad, diffuse highlight...to get that you need to diffuse the light more. AND, to make it large, you need a vastly bigger light source. AIming the light at the ceiling could create a bigger source, and I think that would look better on those stones.


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2014)

This tungsten light can be made lots less powerful.  

1. Use a smaller bulb.
2. purchase an inexpensive dimmer (available as a lamp cord from your local hardware store)
3. point the light at a large white reflector positioned above the posing surface.  
4. cover the light (at a safe distance) with white cloth.

You can also make a much larger white cloth diffuser positioned over the subject area.  Some people might make or purchase a light tent for this kind of subject material.


----------

